

GoAgent, another open source circumvention tool in China, has been taken down - bitinn
https://github.com/phuslu/goagent

======
bitinn
My speculation: as Sep. 3rd, the massive military parade in Beijing draw
closer, Chinese government appears to be knocking at open source developers'
doors, asking for repo removal.

This can be linked to previous takedown of shadowsocks, see this hacker news
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10101469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10101469)

Updated: and DDoS is an option too,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10115513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10115513)

------
4lun
Almost 4,000 forks at this time, here's an example that appears relatively up
to date:
[https://github.com/hooluupog/goagent](https://github.com/hooluupog/goagent)

Sort of impossible to take a project down unless Github itself goes around and
nukes each and every fork. Though it's now in a thousand different places with
no clear maintainer.

